# Joining flex track



## rookieron (Jan 25, 2014)

Being new I have many questions. What in the best way tojoin flex track? If solding, what kind of solding tool, and flux? I'm sure I'll be back with many more questions.
Rookieron


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i use solder on all my joints with joiners.

a 25 what iron and found that a large tip heat faster than a small tip, with flux, ( i dont use the solder with flux in it any more) dont like the residua left.

when joining them stagger the joints.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Do you solder joiners that are on turnouts, or do you not do it, in case you have to change them out later?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i solder all joints. if a turn out needs to be changed out i cut the joiner then unsolder the joiner and slide it off. takes a bit to put the new turn out back in, by trimming track nibs on the ties but it works.


----------

